# F&M Expression Plastisol Transfers - any reviews on 50/50 garments?



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey all-
have read great reviews from some people on the boards about the plastisols from F&M, was wondering if anyone had any experience printing them on 50/50 cotton/poly blends for sports uniforms(softball) concerned mainly with durability of transfers since the uniforms will take a good amount of abuse. 

Any help or experience would be GREATLY appreciated.
Thanks

Brian


----------



## buffalove607 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: F&M Expression Plastisol Transfers*

any one have any experience with these?

bump*


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: F&M Expression Plastisol Transfers*

Yes, I have used them several times, always had good experience. I have used them on cotton, cotton/poly blends, and 100% poly performance wear. I also use their numbers, which are much less expensive than precut vinyl numbers, yet work very well without having to pre heat the garments.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have have used them on 100% cotton, 50/50, and poly with no problems to report.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use their athletic formula on a regular basis and I have no problems with them....


----------

